# No fetilization with ICSI!!



## MelanieC (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi,
I am new to this site, normally on Fertility Zone but at the moment I am signing on to anything and everything that may be able to answer all the qustions we have!
I am 32 and my husband is 37 and we have just had our 1st cycle of ICSI. I responded well to the drugs and produced 12 eggs of which 9 were mature enough, 3 were said to be immature and by English law could not be injected. Of the 9 mature ones, 3 fertilised abnormally and 6 did not fertilise at all. Obviously we are both devastated. We cannot understand how this could have happened. I have blocked fallopian tubes but are otherwise fine and my husband has 98%  abnormal forms (morphology). His count this time was about average and he has a 6 year old daughter from a previous relationship. I have conceived twice before at a very young age (16 years ago). We dont know what to think, we trust our clinic and what they have said but we cannot help but think that human error could have played a part in this. The clinic had a power cut before we arrived and was running from generated power. Saying that we have been told ICSI was performed on other couples the same day and was successful. We have decided that we will have another attempt but we wondered what tests could be done on my husbands sperm? The consultant said that it could the eggs or it could be the sperm. Is there some sort of DNA test he could have before we set ourselves up for more heartache? They also mentioned something about the sperm breaking down??
Is this what you refer to as decondensaton?
Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Has anyone had/heard of a similar experience? We are getting the impression that this is extemely rare and/or extemely unlucky!
Many thanks,
Steve and Melanie


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Melanie, i'm so sorry this has happened hun   i'm afraid i don't have any advice but hopefully someone will be along soon who will be more helpfull  

pam xx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

HI Steve and Melanie ,

    I don't respond as well as you do but I have done 6 icsi's in total.

    My last 2 resulted in zero fertilisation..( 2 different clinics )  We have no explanation for this &
    they said the same
    it could be the sperm or the egg I just wanted to let you know that even tho it happened to us
    twice we still got fertilisation the other times & those times it was 50% or more so it does
    not mean that it will def happen to you again.

    Good luck with whatever you do in the future,

      Katy,. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

just wanted to give you a big  


hayley


----------



## MelanieC (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi Thanks for the hugs girls, feeling alot better today.
Madison, do you mind me asking how many eggs you had each time you had no fertilisation? It has given me hope that maybe next time will be different. Will you be having another try? I hope it works for you


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

oh dear  

but wait a moment, you've both conceived separately in the past - your tubes obviosuly weren't blocked then and DH's sperm obviosuly was good enough 6 years ago. you're young so it's unlikely to be egg  issues and now they say zero fert with ICSI. It all sounds "overly unlucky" to me. 

look after youselves, xxx


----------



## mittens (May 3, 2008)

MelanieC

You are not alone. My dh and I have just had the same devastating news. We have just had our first icsi attempt ( no other ivf attempts or iui). Everything was going well. I produced 10 supposedly healthy eggs, and though my dh sperm count was lower than  usual, 14ml, 76% abnormal forms we were told there would be plenty of good ones to choose from. 
The next morning after ec we had a phonecall saying that none of them had fertilised. The clinic said that they had never seen this happen before. That they couldnt believe it. Its only 5 days later and I still think we are in shock. It feels like the most devastating news, a bad dream. We now really searching for some answers. It appears to be extremely rare. Have you seen you consultant yet for follow-up chat. Did they come to any conclusions? We havent had our follow up yet. Really hope you are bearing up well with the news. 

Bunnyx


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Hello ladies

First of all a big hug to Melanie, Bunny and Katy  it must be devastating to have zero fertilization after ICSI.  I know how if feels to have zero fert after bog standard IVF with an apparently good sperm sample.  Just wanted to answer Melanie's question about DNA tests on sperm - after our disaster we had a test done on DH's sperm for "DNA fragmentation" - it was about £100 (I think) and we had to wait about 2 weeks for the results and the clinic (Essex Fertility Centre) had to make the referral to the testing lab.  If you like Melanie I can try and dig out some more information although hopefully your clinic should be able to tell you about it - send me a PM if you like.

Best of luck and lots of babydust to all of you - I hope you all achieve your dreams before too long    

love SarahP xxx


----------



## ayrshirelady (Aug 31, 2008)

Melanie,

I am about to go into  a first cycle of ICSI.  I  that this time it works . 1st cycle with IVF I only had 4 eggs however the clinic told us that both eggs and sperm looked healthy and normal. So we receive no explanation at all as to why we had no fertilisation. I have previously had 3 natural pregnancies but miscarried each time.

Good luck with your future treatment.

Ayrshire lady


----------

